# Clueless at WB dock



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

OK, so...after a day of fishing at West Branch today (no keepers ) I was approaching the campground launch area to find an entire family (and their dog!) fishing from the dock. 3 small kids, an adult male and female, and at least 10 fishing poles! Being new to the lake, and not totally sure of the rules, I managed to dock my boat. I did ask one of the kids to move, and the "dad" never said a word. He just sat with his back leaned up against one of the posts, bare feet and all. As I walked to get my truck and trailer, I checked to make certain, and sure enough, there is a big sign clearly posted that "no fishing from the boat docks". So....when I came back to my boat I brought it to their attention, and no one said anything! The guy just sat there, occupying the entire area....kids running around. Good grief! I stopped at the campground office to report it, but it was locked. It 's just like they say....you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Most lakes you can fish on docks until April 15 and Milton is to may1. As for there ingorant acting that's a shame. Sorry you had to deal with people like that


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know that is true for "permanent seasonal docks" at State Park "Marinas" but not for put and take launching ramps(I fish several marina docks!)The ramp docks are for launching and loading boats(not for fishing) and those are clearly marked as such. The Campground ramp at WB is not a seasonal boat dock/marina. 
Tough enough dodging a fishermen and lines in the water on a launch ramp while trying to unload/load a boat, let alone an entire family! It is one of the things that BMA the most on public waters, usually causes some tense moments-and from my observations is Never enforced. The little ramp at Wft SP is the worst! Hardly enough room for one person to walk on to get a boat tied up. I encountered Three adult men once, each with two lines out, some of them into the drive side of the ramp!(No Fishing From Dock sign prominent at the front end of the ramp dock!) I politely asked the guy tending lines going into the ramp area if he'd reel up til I trailered my boat-Twice! He didn't even acknowledge that I was there! Well, he woke up when I eased up to the dock as my outboard cut his lines nearly pulling his rods off the dock, started mumbling some jive turkey bs incoherently. I tied up, walked sideways around the tackle boxes, stepped over rods and got my trailer, all the time keeping an eye on them. Went back, hopped into the boat, power loaded onto the trailer, and drove to the tie down area! Fortunately for all of us, nobody said anything! Yeah, you can't fix stupid, for sure.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mooner said:


> OK, so...after a day of fishing at West Branch today (no keepers ) I was approaching the campground launch area to find an entire family (and their dog!) fishing from the dock. 3 small kids, an adult male and female, and at least 10 fishing poles! Being new to the lake, and not totally sure of the rules, I managed to dock my boat. I did ask one of the kids to move, and the "dad" never said a word. He just sat with his back leaned up against one of the posts, bare feet and all. As I walked to get my truck and trailer, I checked to make certain, and sure enough, there is a big sign clearly posted that "no fishing from the boat docks". So....when I came back to my boat I brought it to their attention, and no one said anything! The guy just sat there, occupying the entire area....kids running around. Good grief! I stopped at the campground office to report it, but it was locked. It 's just like they say....you can't fix stupid.


You ran into the rare deaf/mute guy who can't read.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

With a word spoken by a king...UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

had the same trouble a few years back at mogadore clear sign no fishing from dock


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Indeed clueless. Most people look at the dock and think its just another place to fish and do not realize its for people to launch their boats off of. You can clearly tell this fact by looking at the design of the dock and the concrete leading into the water, and people who *actually* dont notice this are the people that im kind of iffy about reproducing. 

Ive fished off the ramp before. Sometimes theres decent fish around there. But when a guy comes to lauch his boat, i get off of it and let him get the spot. Some people ruin it for the rest of us by not being attentive. And think about this too.... these are the same people we share the roads with, who cant read a sign or pay more attention to their surroundings.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Indeed clueless. Most people look at the dock and think its just another place to fish and do not realize its for people to launch their boats off of. You can clearly tell this fact by looking at the design of the dock and the concrete leading into the water, and people who *actually* dont notice this are the people that im kind of iffy about reproducing.
> 
> Ive fished off the ramp before. Sometimes theres decent fish around there. But when a guy comes to lauch his boat, i get off of it and let him get the spot. Some people ruin it for the rest of us by not being attentive. And think about this too.... these are the same people we share the roads with, who cant read a sign or pay more attention to their surroundings.


My wife and I enjoy riding bicycles. We mostly stick to the bike trail these days, since there are so many idiots on the roads, and apparently, fishing at the boat ramps.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> You ran into the rare deaf/mute guy who can't read.


That's exactly what my wife said!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> You ran into the rare deaf/mute guy who can't read.





Mooner said:


> That's exactly what my wife said!!


...and sadly, the adults are most likely raising the same type of children for further generations that have common sense to deal with.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

One of the problems is enforcement at West branch. Seems they work bankers hours. Not when people are actually off work and using the lake. You can tell who has their stuff together and who does not. Quit harassing the people that do and get joe blow that uses his boat 2 times a year.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Mooner said:


> My wife and I enjoy riding bicycles. We mostly stick to the bike trail these days, since there are so many idiots on the roads, and apparently, fishing at the boat ramps.


Most of the bicyclers that I encounter on the roadways are the biggest jerks of the day! Hogging the road, swerving out into the lane as a car comes by, not using signals, ignoring stop signs, then yelling obscenities at you if they feel you are too close! Roads are built for cars and trucks, not bicycles.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

i think if you buy a bicycle you should first have to take a test so you know what the laws of the road are too many times i have a bicycle coming at me in my lane and especially at night my reflexes arnt what they use to be . the last thing i would want to do is hit someone.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bikes don,t belong on roads .and the idiots at the docks ,just do your thing unload/load .


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

I would have to agree about many of the bicyclists acting like the drivers should yield to them at every turn. It's another case of the rotten apples giving others a bad name. Back in the day, as a 12 yr. old paperboy on a bicycle with a 12 mile route and 88 customers, I was faced with all kinds of bad and dangerous situations. Sometimes I don't know how I survived...truly. I would never have let my kid do that...lol. And yet, here I am. I survived to share all these experiences with you fine people. 
Time to fish!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Too often I see bikes coming at me too. Often times they're on a 4 lane road and cars beside you. What are ya to do? Then they put bike lanes on these streets and ya never see bikers on them. Just congests the car traffic. They do that for the few hipsters too cool for a car. The ones biking down for their next king cobra are lucky to keep balance let alone know biking street rules.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

bikes have a right to be on every road exept the freeway i would like to see that changed to any road with a speed limit of 35 or less but then again that just my opinion.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Problem is them following laws. They need to go with the traffic. It isn't like walking in the road you go facing traffic. I use to bike 10 miles a day RT to work n back. Then I bought a car.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

matticito thats why i said if you buy a bke you have to learn the laws before you get it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I know down here in the hills, bike riders create a real danger. Mostly to themselves but to vehicles that come over the hills and try to avoid them. Every year down here there's either one that gets hit or a car over an embankment that couldn't go left the center and had to take the ditch to keep from running over them. Most don't run any tall flags so often times when cresting a hill, you just don't see them till the last minute. And many times, they're in a group.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

So if bikes endanger drivers. Do large boats endanger jet skis?

I am not a biker but share the road.

I live on a country road that's 45mph. People do 60+ down it.

Constant tractors on the road.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Mooner said:


> OK, so...after a day of fishing at West Branch today (no keepers ) I was approaching the campground launch area to find an entire family (and their dog!) fishing from the dock. 3 small kids, an adult male and female, and at least 10 fishing poles! Being new to the lake, and not totally sure of the rules, I managed to dock my boat. I did ask one of the kids to move, and the "dad" never said a word. He just sat with his back leaned up against one of the posts, bare feet and all. As I walked to get my truck and trailer, I checked to make certain, and sure enough, there is a big sign clearly posted that "no fishing from the boat docks". So....when I came back to my boat I brought it to their attention, and no one said anything! The guy just sat there, occupying the entire area....kids running around. Good grief! I stopped at the campground office to report it, but it was locked. It 's just like they say....you can't fix stupid.


Bottom we need to thin the herd!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

How did this go from a dock fishing idiot to a bike riding idiot.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

back to the dock problem. just pull in say hi,and go about your task, you never know who,s carrying a gun and wants to show off. don,t no about bikes, but if there aloud to be on the road? they need license plates and proof of insurance. just like a car.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Everyday for about two weeks a bike rider was riding on the road the way I went to work.The traffic would back up with some people afraid to pass him.I would pass him and yell out my window get on the bike trail ,he was riding parallel to the trail 50 feet away.One day the traffic was backed up,sure enough there he was lying in the road,got hit not to serious.Some people are hard heads, have not seen him since,we called him hood ornament or speed bump.Million dollar bike trail 50 feet away.


----------



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

I think most of us have launch ramp stories... most of mine are from the Portage Lakes. There really is something in the water over there and it's obviously idiot juice. I know the concept of courtesy docking your boat is somewhat foreign to most hack-job weekend warriors, but they (courtesy docks) are there for a reason and obviously the idiots are there to just be obnoxious pieces of . I have the right to dock my boat at the courtesy dock they do not have the right to fish there. 

If you want to see dumbassery at its finest head over to the worst launch ramp ever - long lake. There is a reason I only fish there 1-2 times a year. I believe the relatives of the family mentioned previously was in Coventry fishing/playing/drinking on the boat launch.

Watercraft, ODNR, County Sherriff - I've seen them all drive to the launch on Cove Road pull into the parking lot area and then drive away. No attempt to remove the loiterers on the dock with rule enforcement.

Jumpping off my soapbox now!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

So many people wandering around, one neuron short of a synapse.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Bikes got no business on a road for any number of reasons, the biggest being they can't keep up with traffic and become a hazard ... when was the last time you saw a biker able to keep up with anything more than 10 MPH, 15 tops, not to mention the next time I see one using any kind of signals will be the first, for the most part they have no respect for the actual rules of the road ... you can and should get a ticket for impeding traffic just like speeding ... those references to the lightly used bike trails are right on, it tweaks me when there are a dozen in a pack going a nice leisurely pace and the bike trail has a jogger or two but otherwise empty ...


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

You guys don't even mention the idiots with boats at the ramps! Haha bahaha! I think they outnumber the shore fisherman. Especially on the holidays. I love the guys launching 35 ft cabin cruisers at the state park early in the year too. Couldn't believe it the first time I saw it.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

drtiftfish thats what the ramps are for to launch boats a 35 ft on a trailer is rather unusual i would like to see what he is towing it with .


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

steelhead steve said:


> drtiftfish thats what the ramps are for to launch boats a 35 ft on a trailer is rather unusual i would like to see what he is towing it with .


Don't you think the portage lakes are a little small for a huge boat with a deep draft? I get they are probably running it for the 1st time for the season but geez. and the two times I have seen it they tied up the ramp for a long time because it was difficult for them to launch there. PLx has tons of boaters that have no clue putting in, taking out and while on the water. And when they have the big bass tournaments on those lakes it is ridiculous. They seem to own everything. That stuff starts I just go elsewhere. There are a ton of people out there who have no etiquette. No sense of right and wrong and just plain decency. It's all good, I just travel. I enjoy early spring then I head to the 10 hp lakes with the kicker motor or I go further south to bigger lakes like Kentucky lake or Dale hollow. Ohio has become the channel catfish management state for its inland lakes for the most part anyway. Most of these lakes are to small for all the water jockey stuff. Has anyone ever watched the ridiculousness on pleasant hill? Haha. Pretty unreal. But like I said, its all good.


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

My personal experience, I live within a 15 minute drive from the ramps at PLX. Long Long Lake is about 5. The lunacy I see there is enough that I almost never go to any of the lakes. 
I've had the people that live directly across from the ramp at Long Lake be fishing off the dock, with lines cast out all different ways, look at me like I had a third eye when I brought my boat in. I explained, probbably less politely than I should have, the damage that can be caused, only to be cussed out by a drunk woman. Ain't got no time for that.... I think anyone who has fished the main chain knows just how ridiculous it is. With the warm weather this year I think I'm already done out there except night fishing on weeknights. I've already been dodging drunk kids on their parents pontoon boats, pile ups of broken down boats at ramps so....I will just go up to Lake Erie. I almost never have ramp issues up there except that time I accidentally went during the Cleveland Air Show. That day put any PLX shenanigans to shame. One guy told me he had been in line 2 1/2 hours at Wildwood. I launched on a beach, excaped the madness and got the see the air show from the lake and caught 6 walleye. 

One thing, North Res is usually just fine. Smaller, maybe not as good fishing, but 99% less annoying on any given day.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

joefromakron said:


> My personal experience, I live within a 15 minute drive from the ramps at PLX. Long Long Lake is about 5. The lunacy I see there is enough that I almost never go to any of the lakes.
> I've had the people that live directly across from the ramp at Long Lake be fishing off the dock, with lines cast out all different ways, look at me like I had a third eye when I brought my boat in. I explained, probbably less politely than I should have, the damage that can be caused, only to be cussed out by a drunk woman. Ain't got no time for that.... I think anyone who has fished the main chain knows just how ridiculous it is. With the warm weather this year I think I'm already done out there except night fishing on weeknights. I've already been dodging drunk kids on their parents pontoon boats, pile ups of broken down boats at ramps so....I will just go up to Lake Erie. I almost never have ramp issues up there except that time I accidentally went during the Cleveland Air Show. That day put any PLX shenanigans to shame. One guy told me he had been in line 2 1/2 hours at Wildwood. I launched on a beach, excaped the madness and got the see the air show from the lake and caught 6 walleye.
> 
> One thing, North Res is usually just fine. Smaller, maybe not as good fishing, but 99% less annoying on any given day.


Shhhhhhhhh, don't want a crowd on north! Hahahaha.


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

driftfish101 said:


> Don't you think the portage lakes are a little small for a huge boat with a deep draft? I get they are probably running it for the 1st time for the season but geez. and the two times I have seen it they tied up the ramp for a long time because it was difficult for them to launch there. PLx has tons of boaters that have no clue putting in, taking out and while on the water. And when they have the big bass tournaments on those lakes it is ridiculous. They seem to own everything. That stuff starts I just go elsewhere. There are a ton of people out there who have no etiquette. No sense of right and wrong and just plain decency. It's all good, I just travel. I enjoy early spring then I head to the 10 hp lakes with the kicker motor or I go further south to bigger lakes like Kentucky lake or Dale hollow. Ohio has become the channel catfish management state for its inland lakes for the most part anyway. Most of these lakes are to small for all the water jockey stuff. Has anyone ever watched the ridiculousness on pleasant hill? Haha. Pretty unreal. But like I said, its all good.


The movie caddy shack was filmed on West Branch.lol


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Well this thread went south fast. My brother was killed training for the 2004 Olympics on his bike. In Ohio (and most states), it's illegal to ride on a sidewalk. Bike trails are great, no doubt, but they are not always a viable solution. There are multiple people who abide by the laws and ride legally everyday. There's a plethora of laws that govern cycling. Most cyclists obey the laws. Like anything, it's the people who don't know them and follow them that give cyclist a bad name. Everyone should use turn signals/signs, but I'm willing to bet we've all forgotten a turn signal now and then.... and those are fairly simple to use! Cyclists are doing the same check and double check that drivers are, yet they'll need to do all of that one handed to signal! Recently Ohio just passed a "3 feet" law. This requires drivers to pass with 3 feet of clearance. There are other dangers that can be addressed too, incomplete streets, poor road conditions and an ounce of prevention by both drivers and riders can go a long way. Cyclists want to nothing more than to come home safe after a ride. They are trying to better themselves or the places they live. What's so wrong about that? Typical cyclist impede traffic for less than 90 seconds... think about that, 90 seconds of your day, or putting someones life at risk. The man who hit my brother was convicted of reckless homicide and lost his license for life. It's simply not worth the risk to get home 90 seconds sooner. *shameless plug time!* For more information, check out our website for my brothers memorial fund! http://garretts-ride.com/

As far as the boat dock, my suspicion is he knew and just didn't care. 

Tight lines!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about your brother reelwonders. Sounds like an impressive young man.

My daughter and I ride our bikes on the streets quite a bit. But, we respect other cars and the drivers. What gets my goat about bikers in their fancy skin tight shorts and helmets is not riding single file on a busy road. When the see or hear you coming up on them at 40-55mph they spread out and ride 3 abreast of each other taking up the whole lane.
They do that on purpose.
I was driving on Nimishillen Church St. this past weekend on my way to Dale Walborn and West Branch.
It's a winding , 45mph road. Went around a curve on a hill and a yahoo on a bike was riding the center line. He was so close he almost hit my driver side mirror. Talk about ruining his life, he would have ruined my and my family's life had I hit him at that speed. Very, very foolish and stupid on his part. Some people have no clue...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

As much as I would like to blame all the problems at ramps on shore fisherman, lake lice and pleasure cruisers I can't. I fish Nimi probably 90% of the time and have seen plenty of foolishness by fisherman. Actually Wednesday had two guys tied at the courtesy dock at c-6 ramp talk for 5-10 minutes when I trolled in to retrieve my boat. Have stitches in my back so using the dock really is handy. Finally gave up and pulled to shore and retrieved my boat . While I got my vehicle another boat came trolling in looking to retrieve. After I pulled forward and got my boat ready to transport is when they finally decided to get in their boats and go fishing while the other guy was pulling his boat on the trailer. So they blocked the dock to chat for 15-20 minutes while Me and another boat wanted to get off the lake. 
Worst guy that I have ever seen goes to Sippo he has actually backed down the ramp then went inside the store to eat and use the restroom before he finished loading his boat to launch. Timed him once at 30 minutes.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

thanks for the kind words Lew, riding single file is actually not a requirement, much like motorcycles, bike rides are supposed to ride 2 abreast and it's a training technique called a "rotating." That being said, there's NEVER a reason to ride the center line.


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

driftfish101 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh, don't want a crowd on north! Hahahaha.


Ha! I guess you're right.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd just make sure to drive my boat all the way on the trailer till the nose hits the roller ball, then give it a little extra rpm. Good luck fishing lol


----------



## FootDr (Mar 3, 2016)

Regarding riding single file in a large group...I read an article a few years ago explaining how it would take longer for a car to pass group of say 15 cyclists riding single file vs. the same 15 riding 2 wide since the group as a whole would be shorter and take less time to pass. This is safer for riders, passing vehicle as well as on coming traffic. Reelwonders, sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

driftfish101 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh, don't want a crowd on north! Hahahaha.


X2


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Do you fellas believe it ok to fish off the dock when there's no boats around, and simply moving if a boat does come to use the ramp/dock? Just curious


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

There were 2 of them on the courtesy dock fishing Tuesday at the causeway at Mosquito. Didn't bother to move as boats were launching and retrieving. I thought about saying it was a courtesy dock and there is fishing on the break wall adjacent to the ramp.
I worked around them and just shook my head. Did not say anything. I figure you just can't fix stupid


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Jakethefisherman said:


> Do you fellas believe it ok to fish off the dock when there's no boats around, and simply moving if a boat does come to use the ramp/dock? Just curious


If it's posted ( as it is at WB Campground Ramp) No Fishing On the Boat Docks, that's exactly what it means.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mooner said:


> If it's posted ( as it is at WB Campground Ramp) No Fishing On the Boat Docks, that's exactly what it means.


X2! It is posted at every ramp I use(sometimes printed clearly on the driveup side end of the ramp)!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

I've not yet been to a really busy boat ramp so far this year, and being fairly new to this immediate area, it'll be interesting and trying to see how many knuckleheads show up during the holidays. Can't wait! lol


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Mooner said:


> I've not yet been to a really busy boat ramp so far this year, and being fairly new to this immediate area, it'll be interesting and trying to see how many knuckleheads show up during the holidays. Can't wait! lol


The ignorance and stupidity is world class. The knuckleheads outnumber the non-knucks.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Seaturd said:


> The ignorance and stupidity is world class. The knuckleheads outnumber the non-knucks.


I replaced the prop on my boat recently and removed a nice size bird's nest of braided and mono fishing line from the shaft. I wonder how much of this was gathered at the docks just because people chose to fish from there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Go to the state ramps on a holiday weekend on Sunday evening And really get a show on getting boats out of the water. It can get crazy..


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

snag said:


> Go to the state ramps on a holiday weekend on Sunday evening And really get a show on getting boats out of the water. It can get crazy..


Should I bring my fishing pole? lolol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I would bring two.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We went to W Branch years ago on the July 4 th weekend , parked by the west ramp toward evening, watched the crazies pulling out it was a show for sure.


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

Mooner said:


> I replaced the prop on my boat recently and removed a nice size bird's nest of braided and mono fishing line from the shaft. I wonder how much of this was gathered at the docks just because people chose to fish from there.


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

Might want to check to see if you got any water in your lower unit.seals might be damaged.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

creek chub said:


> Might want to check to see if you got any water in your lower unit.seals might be damaged.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah, Chub...I checked the seals and they looked fine. No evidence of water. Probably something we should check periodically. I've checked mine twice now since buying the boat last fall. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, the beat goes on. Since WB is my "home" lake now, I've ventured out quite a bit lately and while the fishing has been slow , it's always good to be on the water. Yesterday, however, as I came slowly motoring up to the dock at the campground, fenders on, and was just about to step out, a boat was backing down the ramp on the same side as me. The ramp was otherwise completely unoccupied! I made sure to tie off and give them plenty of room, but what the heck?! I stayed nearby and watched as they maneuvered around my boat and took off. Clueless.


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I was driving on Nimishillen Church St. this past weekend on my way to Dale Walborn and West Branch.
It's a winding , 45mph road. Went around a curve on a hill and a yahoo on a bike was riding the center line. He was so close he almost hit my driver side mirror. Talk about ruining his life, he would have ruined my and my family's life had I hit him at that speed. Very, very foolish and stupid on his part. Some people have no clue...[/QUOTE]

I live on Nimishillen Church St and am amazed at the brazen way most of the bikes ride 2 and 3 wide down the middle of the road. Almost weekly I get behind a group 10-20 bikes, who refuse to ride single file. Usually happens when i'm towing either the boat or camper behind my truck. I never want to hurt anyone while driving, but these bikes make it dang near impossible to pass them safely while towing!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

center lane and 3 wide is a no go..... However, two wide is not only the correct way to train, but the legal way to ride as well. 10-12 riders single file will probably equal a stretch of road 55-65 feet long, or about two semi-trailers long. that's going to be very difficult to pass on any road, cut that distance in half by using a paceline and passing becomes at least possible.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Mooner said:


> Well, the beat goes on. Since WB is my "home" lake now, I've ventured out quite a bit lately and while the fishing has been slow , it's always good to be on the water. Yesterday, however, as I came slowly motoring up to the dock at the campground, fenders on, and was just about to step out, a boat was backing down the ramp on the same side as me. The ramp was otherwise completely unoccupied! I made sure to tie off and give them plenty of room, but what the heck?! I stayed nearby and watched as they maneuvered around my boat and took off. Clueless.


If I understand correctly you pulled into the inside part of the dock. The outside of both those docks are courtesy docks. When you come in , you can eliminate the problem by tying up to one of the courtesy docks, getting your vehicle, and loading your boat.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

luredaddy said:


> If I understand correctly you pulled into the inside part of the dock. The outside of both those docks are courtesy docks. When you come in , you can eliminate the problem by tying up to one of the courtesy docks, getting your vehicle, and loading your boat.


I understand that completely. I've used the courtesy docks many times. However, the dock was completely unoccupied. He could have been courteous by backing down the other dock, thus avoiding the problem.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Kinda late to this party, but - As a very avid mountain biker in past years, yes, bikes have the same rights as automobiles or motorcycles on the road. Treat them the same as a slow moving car. Wait to pass, a few seconds of time wouldn't hurt you.
By the same token, they must abide by the same rules as any other vehicles. They must stop at lights, they can get ticketed, etc. Problems start when bikers act like dopes. I know, one fellow I used to ride with that was an *idiot*.
He would ride roads with tons of heavy traffic at 5:00 when there were side streets he could use a block away with no one on them.
He'd let ten cars pass him (which irritates the drivers), then he'd cut around them on the berm at lights so they'd all have to pass him again. NOT a good recipe for survival. Had a driver pass three of us on a very steep hill once. Couldn't wait 100 ft. til we crested the hill and zoomed past us, crossing the double yellow on the crest of a blind hill! Cop saw him and pulled him over for a nice ticket. We laughed as we passed him.

With all that being said, I hate riding on the road. Only did it to get from one trail to another. I'd rather crash into a tree in the woods at 30mph then play with cars any day!

Boat ramp goons, meh. It's a given that you'll run into them once in a while.


----------

